# VST or IMS Basket for Duo Temp Pro



## nantucket66 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,

Just wondering is there a either a VST or IMS basket that will fit into a Sage DTP with the 54mm portafilter?

If not, are there any other baskets or alternative upgrades I could look at?

I have a Eureka Mignon mk2 grinder and I'm getting great results at present.

Looking to upgrade my machine from a DTP at some point, but I'm in no hurry - I've no idea what I would need to spend to make it a worthwhile upgrade? DB as a minimum I would guess? Or look at Rocket or ECM? I would like to keep my grinder.

But any tweaks or suggestions I can try on my machine in the meantime would be really good 

Thanks


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I believe the La Spaziale IMS competition basket fits with a little persuation.

@joey24dirt did this with his DTP at some point.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah the IMS will fit but needs some altering on the overall diameter of the basket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nantucket66 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, how much altering or persuasion is needed to make it fit? Anyone got any images?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think the lip of the basket needs to be bent over more as it wont go up into the group otherwise.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Left is Unmodified and right is modified. That's what your aiming for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Left is Unmodified and right is modified. That's what your aiming for
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was searching for that image yesterday but the DTP club thread (think that's where I saw it first) is one long beastie!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Was searching for that image yesterday but the DTP club thread (think that's where I saw it first) is one long beastie!


Yeah good look finding anything in there haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Does anyone know if these modified baskets will fit the Sage Bambino? I believe the group is the same as the barista pro though perhaps different from the DTP and Barista Express - though I've never seen to can't be sure.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Back to the OP: VST baskets are for 58mm groups. You'll have a hard time trying to modify it to fit a 54mm group 🙂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Does anyone know if these modified baskets will fit the Sage Bambino? I believe the group is the same as the barista pro though perhaps different from the DTP and Barista Express - though I've never seen to can't be sure.


 @joey24dirt had a Bambino for a short time , as well as the DTP he started altering the IMS baskets for . Perhaps he will chime in when he has time ..


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi @joey24dirt, wondering if you've seen this pal?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Hi @joey24dirt, wondering if you've seen this pal?


 Sorry just noticed this. New phone lol.

Yeah they are the same portafilter so will fit ok


----------

